# What a year it’s been!



## Bumblebabe (26/10/20)

Hi guys 

So many things have changed over the past year, but one thing remains the same 
Great products and services from The Vape Guy
Our website www.vape guy.co.za is in full swing again. Check it out 

Im personally enjoying the new Rigel mod with Kylin mini V2 tank. And a matching drip tip by @BumbleBee 
What’s your current favorite setup?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

